

He Predicted Jerry Yang & Yahoo's Collapse in 2001 - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/29/predicting-the-2008-jerry-yang-and-yahoo-in-2001/

======
ajross
Let me get this straight: in the middle of the dotcom collapse, someone went
out on a limb and predicted that a dotcom titan would fall? Wow, now there is
a radical, out-of-the-box thinker. We need more authors like this guy.

~~~
realworld
Actually - in 2001 he is saying yang was unfit to be ceo of a then-smaller
yahoo... So they pushed him aside for other executives. Now yang is in charge
and yahoo is struggling - perhaps there is some lesson there? Some irony? Yes
to both.

~~~
gojomo
I don't see anything in that book quote suggesting Filo or Yang were "unfit"
for leadership -- just that "[t]hey never quite ran the company" because other
executives were brought in from the beginning.

The excerpt is criticizing the exaggerated myth of technical-founder-as-
manager. It's not criticizing Yang specifically in the slightest, nor does it
make any predictions about the future, a Yahoo "collapse", or what would
happen if its founders took over.

This submission has a misleading, attention-stealing headline.

